# JimT fly and Lil Crab



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Named after PFF mbr and fellow Gator fan.

Little green crab pattern also.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

They will get chewed--well done sir....


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work!


----------

